# teens maybe?



## ozzmonaut (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know much about this bike. I'm guessing at least 1920 or earlier. Crank has a shape that fits the inside of the chainring so no locator. Has the cool pedals, block chain, fixed gear. Badge is missing, no mfr. info on the hubs that I can see. Seat is holding up nice but needs the adjustment bolt. Also what type of chain adjuster setup would this take? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## sqrly (Aug 19, 2013)

Westfield built.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

My estimate would be 1919 to 1925. Axle adjusters look to be same as what the Hawthorns (monkey wards) had.


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 19, 2013)

love the "in the kitchen" shots...........reminds me of my kitchen counter mockups


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 19, 2013)

At what point did block chain start to disappear and skiptooth chain take over?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

ozzmonaut said:


> At what point did block chain start to disappear and skiptooth chain take over?




approx. 1908-10


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 19, 2013)

So this chain is probably not correct for this bike? Pedals look earlier as well. The seatpost is odd, and there is no place to cinch the frame. The post just goes in the top and there are a couple of holes in the frame as well as the post and a screw goes through whichever height you choose.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

I heard some race bikes still use block chain (although I'm not convinced). I'm thinking "darts" came after 1908 as well. I have a Century that had rat traps but a roller chain. So either they used rats till 1910 or so or maybe my chain was replaced...although everything appeared original with the bike. I had a Junior Sears cycle that had darts and a block chain (no master).
Fenders generaly came into use about 1914, but they were the flatter style, and the deeper ones (like yours) began about 1919ish. Your stenm is mid/late 30's so that won't help us.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 19, 2013)

Frame, fork, fenders look 1920's to me & do not look Westfield to me.  Maybe Great Western Manufacturing LaPorte, Ind makers of Adlake and Crown????  Chainring looks like some styles they used as well.  Pedals & block chain look early 1900's.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> love the "in the kitchen" shots...........reminds me of my kitchen counter mockups




Indeed.
Might look for stainless steel fenders to match the appliances.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat traps and block chains show available in Sears catalogs well into the 20's


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Rat traps and block chains show available in Sears catalogs well into the 20's




yea, but just as accessories right?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> yea, but just as accessories right?




Yup, like replacement parts perhaps


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Indeed.
> Might look for stainless steel fenders to match the appliances.
> Chris



The nice kitchen is a pic from the previous owner. The nasty pics are my kitchen. You caught me ridin dirty 
A local bike guy gave me one possible scenario. He believes that with the lightweight seat, block chain, and fixed gear rear hub and front hub being  without mfr stamps: "This was likely a person who purchased this bike slightly used in the 20's to race, and had the wheels built by the shop where he purchased. They picked the cheapest off the shelf hubset, which had no stamps, and built it to their own specs."  This is just a possibility. Were it more original I'd try to keep it together, but with this level of mismatched stuff, I might come out better to just part it. Any help is appreciated though. Any ideas on the value of the components? The pedals and chain I would think might be a little higher than the rest of the stuff. I have stainless fenders in 28" with the braces attached in the same spots, but to be honest I like the painted fenders more. I actually purchased this hoping it was more original (and wanting to keep it), but I purchased on the fly and didn't really feel I had time to wait and ask more questions. So now I may just have to pull it apart and move it on. Either that or throw some 28" clinchers I have on it so I can ride it.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 19, 2013)

If you gonna part it, I am interested in the seatpost block chain and pedals.  Maybe other stuff too.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not really knowledgable on this every early stuff. Any help determining the value of individual components would be helpful


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 3, 2013)

A local collector described my frame without seeing it, stating that the one he had was a frame built and badged by Torrington. I didn't kow Torrington made frames. Anybody have info for or against this?


----------



## robertc (Oct 3, 2013)

Hum, looks a lot like a bike I saw yesterday at tpender3 shop? Missing wheels, LOL


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 3, 2013)

Nah tony hasn't owned this one. I was there a few days ago though and he didn't show me anything like this. He's holding out on me


----------

